# Movie Playlist Glasgow



## stuart101

Hi, 
as part of a marketing project for university we have been asked to submit a marketing proposal for a concert performed by the Royal Scottish National Orchestra called movie playlist. details can be found on www.classicbites.org.uk

The concert is hoping to be a fun night for everyone and a chance for individuals of all ages to enjoy classical music in a familiar context. Would this appeal to anyone?

stuart


----------

